# update...finished the stationary rocket stove



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

finished the stationary rocket stove


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

fire in the hole.....only a small one as its not dry yet.just had to see some flamage....lol..lit fire and started snapping pics as it unfolded.

houston i think we have draft.....lol....:goodjob:

how red is my neck.....roflmao


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That's pretty neat! Nice that the stove trivet fit the flue piece too.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

VERY nice. Looks like it works great.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is fantastic. 
And it works! 

You did really good.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Now show us what's cook'n. Good craftsmanship.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

That looks fantastic! Great job!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

what did you use for your round pipe??? OR you could just describe the whole thing?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the bottom where fire is a flat piece of terracotta flue liner i cut a flat piece from....the throat arch is a terracotta pipe i cut and the upright piece is a firebrick wall thimble were you use to join metal stove pipe to a chimney.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres the view before i put top cap tile on

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...4947-stationary-rocket-stove.html#post6594127


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice! Did you cook anything yet?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Very nice job! Need to see pics of what's cookin' next!


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Elk

Have you used your rocket stove? Cooked any killer meals on it yet? I was wondering haw it worked out? 

Larry


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i have just mostly played around with it...but its does fine..its just a heat source for using a wok mostly as i love stir frys.

one reason i have not used it as much is i use my barrel grill so much and my smoker thingy i made from rest of the chimney that i just use that heat source instead of firing off a second fire.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres a chicken i done.i was worried i had ruined it because of how dark i got it.but you talk about taste....WOW...it had a flavor out of this world.i done it sitting on a ceramic mug filled with hard cider.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sitting on a ceramic mug-you meen like they cook chicken on a beer can? What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i actually use a combo of wood....poplar,oak,hickory and wild cherry.


i use splints of poplar to fire it back up fast.....coupled with hickory or oak for smoke and get a pile of coals....topped off mostly with wild cherry.cherry is my favorite smoke.

my old back to basics book says all hardwoods can be used for smoking...only one i stay away from is locust...since it as the chemical make up to not rot in ground...its why it has that green tint to it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

here it is 7thswan


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Very COOL Elk

I was asking about the rocket stove since I have everything to make one. I had been playing around with the idea of making one sized for the pressure canner I got for christmas. Its an OLD national brand canner from the mid 1900's. Do you think a rocket stove would work well for that?

Larry


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yes...it doesnt take much heat on a pressure cooker....think of how once it reaches pressure you have to keep cutting the heating element lower and lower as the time goes on.

it might be tricky using actually since flames are so hard to get exact control of...but i water bath canner is no problem at all.

search youtube for running a pressure canner on rocket stove...i think engineer775 has a vid about it on a tiny little stove.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i have so many power outages i keep many ways of cooking.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I bet a smoker put ontop of the rocket stove thing would work good for me using up all these fruit tree pruneings. It's too much of a pain with my Li'chief smoker.which by the way,I cut the bottem out and put it over a bigger electic element so I could have a bigger cast iorn pan to put the wet wood cuttings in for making smoke-still was a pain.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yes i use fruit woods too.....the lil'chief is by far the best smoker i have ever used and was able to control it...but as you know it has a electric heating element that keeps things consistent.


i am doing all these smokers and stoves etc for a shtf deal but also i use daily as i refuse to buy but bare bones outside resources for my daily needs.i am a living experiment in back to basics as much as i can be.its been over a year since i bought or cooked on propane grill.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dont get me wrong i use outside stuff but its kept at a minimum.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

elkhound said:


> i have so many power outages i keep many ways of cooking.


We've only lost power once here in six years. Our inverter broke after 4.5 years of continuous use. Its just one of those cheep modified sine 5000 watts for $419.99 . I ended up replacing it with another one just like it for the same price. Next time a magna sine if money will allow. 

Thanks for the tips about the rocket stove. Sounds like I might want to go a different route for the pressure canner. Think I will still make one a some point. It will fit right in with a few of the other things I plan to build. I have a brick grill I made for cooking over hickory. Its just dry stack but works great, uses a 1/3 of a 55 gallon drum cut longways for the top.

Larry


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the beauty of a rocket type stove is it uses twigs...i use pine cones alot and limbs that break out and fall from trees.it runs on trash most over look from forest. i pick up buckets of pine cones.

these stoves will boil a pot of water super fast...its perfect heating source for wok cooking since that style of cooking is based on super hot heat and fast cook time.

its reason it was developed....wok....in countrys with limited tree resources...it works over a twig fire....add rocket stove to this its even better.

one asian country was so desperate for cooking wood the leader made it law that everyone had to plant a palonia tree at every corner of their dwelling for future cooking wood....or so i read in a forestry book years ago.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah I was noticing how little fuel they use. I have plenty of wood but why waste it. Been looking at the rocket mass heaters too. What I burn in a day with my homemade outdoor burner would last a week I expect. 

Larry


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the best wood smoker I have seen that doesn't break the bank or have to be built is this one http://www.homedepot.com/p/Char-Bro...=REC-_-product-4-_-202925981-_-203736321-_-N#

my dad smokes all sorts of things but mostly fish on his , he starts with a can of charcoal then adds chucks of fruit wood to the fire then control the draft and because the fire is far enough off to the side it works very well without making the food too hot , he found it much more controllable than his old vertical smoker with the propane burner under it 

he makes a lot of very good smoked salmon and trout fillets from fish he catches on lake Michigan


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

elkhound said:


> i have so many power outages i keep many ways of cooking.


We do too. You'd figure in an area with constant high winds, 40mph and up, they would eventually figure out a better way to deliver power. Lines constantly having problems. We have a solar oven, not good for windy days, propane grill, wood grill/smoker wood stove in the house and garage and several camp stoves.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Although I haven't used them as a practical matter, I did buy and briefly test a couple of the stovetec rocket stoves (http://stovetecstore.net/ ), I think from an eBay seller, maybe the company itself, a couple years ago. Wow. The concept certainly works. I recall just sticking a couple of kindling-sized smallish branches into the burning chamber and that being plenty to fuel a non-smoking whooshing flame that had a water pot boiling in nothing flat. A *lot* more efficient than any sort of open campfire sort of arrangement, for sure.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Elk that is one sexy stove! Me want!


----------

